# ruger super blackhawk



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

just got a ruger spuer blackhawk and was wondering ? it's a 44 mag can 44spl be shot out of a 44 mag?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

YES! I am guessing you inherited the gun and are new to firearms? 1st step is to go out and get yourself a cleaning kit with 44 cal bore brush, follow the directions and give the gun a good cleaning. If you know anyone to help you out talk to them about it then go to the range. At the range forget evrything you ever saw on tv about firearms, no cowboy fanning, pistol twirling ETC ETC. You got yourself a great gun capable of great accuracy have fun ! BTW what is the barrel lenth?


----------

